# Ectopic pregnancy - symptoms?



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2005)

I found out I am pregnant just last weekend so I'm only 4 weeks 4 days along. At first I had cramping, I just thought it was my period coming, but no.... then for the past 3 or 4 days I have the cramping only on the left side. It's not exactly painful, but it's definintely there, sometimes much more there than others, and it's definitely only on the left side. I worry that it's an ectopic pregnancy. This is my first pregnancy and I have no history of any issues with my tubes or uterus. I realize that cramping is pretty normal (although not usually this early), but does anyone know if one sided cramping is normal?
I have been to my dr who doesn't seem all that worried about it but is sending me for an ultrasound next week (once I'm 5.5 weeks) to check - but she said it was just because i'm "freaking out" about it. Is she trying to smooth this over, or should this concern me?


----------



## Katiemare (Jun 19, 2004)

I had no pain/cramping until the day my fallopian tube burst. Even if this is an ectopic pregnancy (which I sincerely hope it is not) I do not think that the embryo would be big enough to affect you are cause cramping. that said, now that I know what I do I think that there are far milder reasons to be "freaking out."
Did you ever get ovulation pain before?
did you take a home preg. test? The one I took at 4 weeks pg gave a line so so so faint that I didn't think I was actually pregnant. I thought I just could see the line since I knew that's where it ought to be. My best friend and husband both agreed.
A week later and no menses, I took another test. This time the line was much lighter than the control strip, but positive. So, it's the HPT that had me nervous (later to learn with very good reason). If your lines were nice and dark on the test than I (and this is just me) wouldn't worry so much.
wishing you and your little one well. let us know what happens next week.


----------



## Forevermama (Aug 12, 2002)

Congratulations on your new belly blessing







With all thre eof my pregnancies, I had cramping on one side or the other, usually the side I released the egg from. I worried about ectopic with all of them. My babies were all fine, snuggled nicely where they belonged... This is probably the case for you too. Can't hurt to check with your midwife or OB to help set you mind at ease though. Take care!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Ectopics are so strange--they can mimic normal pregnancies even. I just had one a little over a month ago. My hcg levels were even rising like normal. The only way they knew I had an ectopic was because of the ultrasound--there was nothing in my uterus. I did spot for a couple of weeks and I also had twinge-type feelings on the one side (although at the time I didn't realize that it could even be an ectopic).

I would be very upset if my healthcare provider said I was "freaking out". That's pretty insensitive on her part.







to you--hope you find out some answers soon--the u/s should be a good indicator of it.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

double post--sorry


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Personally, I don't think your provider should make you wait an entire week to do this ultrasound. It could be ectopic or something else, but I would think that she would want to put your mind at ease as soon as possible.

What happened with me in June was a corpus luteal cyst that ruptured. I was pregnant at the time and we lost the baby. Usually with that, the pain is on one side and becomes really intense. Unfortunately, an ectopic can do the same thing. As pp's said, one can have pain as you described in a totally normal pregnancy as well.

I'm sincerely hoping that this is nothing for you to worry about and am hoping that your baby is o.k. You will be able to know more after your ultrasound. If you are still "freaking out" tomorrow, I would suggest that you call and insist that they get you in sooner to put your mind at ease.

Keep us posted,

Cristi


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)

me too brayg, but it is more then just pretty offensive --- IMHO it is an outrage
i would switch providers today & just get up and drive over to an urgent care or ER and tell them you are pregnant and cramping, i would not even care about $$ & insurance- they will screen you right there and you do not have to have your blood pressure and nerves all stressed/shot from worrying the whole next week

i have had early ultrasounds cause of cramping & bleeding and they were done same day i went into the offices of my OS/gyn and my midwife's too
my first preg i spotted a lot the first month and went into drs

my dr told me to come back in a couple days and that they would know by then if i was miscarrying, i went home sobbing and told a neighbor who drove me over to an er and they did an ultrasound which showed immediately everything was okay took only an hour to get in and out of there, that was a long time ago too







i never went back to the first dr even though several of my friends used him
later i found out from a df going through nurse training he was notorious for inducing and doing c sections & was a real hard ZXX manner during labor so i was really glad i found out early to find another provider

Mary
mom to ds16, ds10, ds7, and dd 5

your concerns are legitimate and to belittle you is really unprofessional
i would not want that person attending you at birth


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

I think you should have a u/s right away. I don't understand why they don't want to rule this out. I had an ectopic pregnancy and I also didn't know until I was cramping and spotting. One question they kept asking was if I had pain on one side. My tube ruptured the next day, so I don't know if they could have stopped that. When I got pregnant a few months later, they did a u/s right afetr I tested positive to locate the baby in my uterus. Good luck to you and keep us posted


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

How did it turn out for you? Is everything o.k. with you and the baby?

Cristi


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:

me too brayg, but it is more then just pretty offensive --- IMHO it is an outrage
amen. i know it might seem like a lot of trouble to switch doctors, but i would really recommend it. having a dr. or midwife that you like and trust and who doesn't belittle you is so important. she has no right at all to say you are freaking out.


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

When I first suspected I was pregnant I took a home test and the second line (the one that would indicate a positive result) was faint. The test instructions said that still was postive, faint in color didn't mean anything. Okay.

So, I had been having some cramping. Thought it was my period before I took the test, even had a very light pink show. Turned out to be implantation bleeding.

I was concerned about the pain, it was bad at times. Alot of times on one side. No bleeding at all. The pain would go away when I sat down.

Doctor told me that I had no reason to worry because I had no previous trauma, surgery or anything that had to do with my tubes. He also said ectopic would have bleeding. He then told me that the pain wouldn't go away from simply sitting down. My mother was with me and asked him if I should get an ultrasound but he said in his opinion it would be a waste of money but that he would order it for us if I wanted to ease my mind more.

We didn't get one, he did a pelvic and everything turned out to be okay.

That was my experience. Hope it turns out well with you.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

it could be the way you sit or walk that is pulling on a ligament.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2005)

I haven't had the side pain in a few days so I think it's hopefully ok. I've had no bleeding so that's comforting. I did another pregnancy test just for shits and giggles and the line was very strong (I think someone asked about that). My u/s isn't until this coming friday so I'll know more then. I somehow feel that everything is ok now. If I had bleeding I'd be more worried. I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## Forevermama (Aug 12, 2002)

Good!


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm glad everything seems o.k.







Let us know how it goes on Friday


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Just wanted to see how you were- I had a lot of cramping very early with this baby. With my first I didnt, but this one- more than I thought was normal, but I was assured it was normal... And all seems to be well! I hope everything is okay and that it is just normal growth!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you all for your postings. I had my u/s on Friday and it was all good news. The embryo is where it should be and I even got to see the heart beat! I was so relieved and now am very excited about it. I feel like this baby thing might actually happen now.









Thank you for all your positive thoughts!


----------



## Forevermama (Aug 12, 2002)

Awesome, Mama! Congrats!







Have a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond


----------

